

Ask HN: Besides HN, what are your most visited sites? - riams

The information I've been exposed to while using HN has been invaluable. Some say the key to success is surrounding oneself with those smarter than you, and HN is the closest I've come online.<p>To make sure I'm not missing out on anything, I would like to ask fellow HNers what other sites you frequent. Thanks.
======
mindcrime
On a regular to semi-regular basis:

<http://programmers.stackexchange.com>

<http://programming.reddit.com>

<http://semanticweb.reddit.com>

<http://machinelearning.reddit.com>

<http://android.reddit.com>

<http://arduino.reddit.com>

<http://stats.stackexchange.com>

<http://semanticoverflow.com>

<http://www.metaoptimize.com/qa>

<http://electronics.stackexchange.com>

<http://arduino.cc/forum>

<http://www.cnnfn.com>

<http://groovyblogs.org/>

<http://www.planetscala.com/>

<http://answers.onstartups.com/>

<http://www.dzone.com/links/index.html>

<http://www.quora.com>

<http://www.phins.com/phins-urls.html>

<http://www.gallifreybase.com>

------
petervandijck
The tabs I have open permanently (pinned in Chrome) are Gmail, Reader and
Yammer (internal startup chat).

------
freemarketteddy
Quora!

